# [Nascar] I hope this is KXAS's last year in HD



## MilYellow02 (Sep 12, 2006)

Nascar is a great thing to watch in HD but channel 5 (Kxas) in the DFW market absolutely sucks. The video and audio are horrible in every aspect.

Rant Off!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

MilYellow02 said:


> Nascar is a great thing to watch in HD but channel 5 (Kxas) in the DFW market absolutely sucks. The video and audio are horrible in every aspect.
> 
> Rant Off!!!!!!!!!!!


The problem w/ this station for U may be the fact that they are only running a low power set up. I looked at it's x-mitter specs on line and they are only running 891kw. that is pretty low power.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

If that's the case, it's weird that I've been getting 98 signal strength the last couple of weeks on KXAS. And I'm 45 miles from the towers.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Low power is 96w like my local ABC affiliate, CBS is a whopping 98w.


----------



## Jeff P (May 10, 2006)

> If that's the case, it's weird that I've been getting 98 signal strength the last couple of weeks on KXAS. And I'm 45 miles from the towers.


Right. And correct me if I'm wrong, but if you have a locked digital signal, it shouldn't matter how powerful the station is broadcasting, right?

Signal loss wouldn't mean a "bad" picture -- it would mean "no" picture.

I think the issue is more likely a local affiliate and/or NBC issue.

FWIW, my NBC affiliate (KRJH-DT) has by far the worst HD picture quality for live sports. In terms of NASCAR, there is NO comparision between NBC and FOX. The NFL on NBC is a little bit better, but still no comparison to FOX, CBS or ESPN.


----------



## bkleven (Jul 8, 2006)

My experience so far with NBC sporting events is not good. KUSA-DT (NBC) here in Denver produces their local newscast in HD, and it always looks pretty good.

Of course, the news doesn't normally have a lot of motion in the picture, so probably not the best measuring stick.

Maybe there are NBC affiliates that broadcast a great picture for NBC sporting events, but so far, my limited experience tends to point to the network as the problem and not the affiliates. But like I said, that's limited experience.

CBS NFL HD blows away NBC NFL HD - IMHO.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

bkleven said:


> My experience so far with NBC sporting events is not good. KUSA-DT (NBC) here in Denver produces their local newscast in HD, and it always looks pretty good.
> 
> Of course, the news doesn't normally have a lot of motion in the picture, so probably not the best measuring stick.
> 
> ...


Does your local NBC multi-cast? If so that is probably the culprit. They are not allocating the full bandwidth to their HD programming. Both my NBC and CBS affiliate have secondary channels showing useless content (24x7 5 day weather report and 24x7 airport webcam respectively) and they look like crap during fast motion, where as my ABC and FOX affilates do not multicast and they look great during fast motion.


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> Low power is 96w like my local ABC affiliate, CBS is a whopping 98w.


I got that beat, my local FOX affiliate, 22w


----------



## arch655 (Oct 13, 2006)

I just recently upgraded my 921 to 622 and I am having a similar problems with KXAS in HD too. I am recieving this station via dish with a 622 and the dish 1000 system. Is anyone having this trouble too. All the other stations are good. Is dish recieving the signal via antenna and rebrodcasting it. If they are are they planning fix that. I have email dishquality and waiting to see they will reply. If they do I will keep you posted.


----------



## MilYellow02 (Sep 12, 2006)

arch655 said:


> I just recently upgraded my 921 to 622 and I am having a similar problems with KXAS in HD too. I am recieving this station via dish with a 622 and the dish 1000 system. Is anyone having this trouble too. All the other stations are good. Is dish recieving the signal via antenna and rebrodcasting it. If they are are they planning fix that. I have email dishquality and waiting to see they will reply. If they do I will keep you posted.


We live about 15 miles apart so we are probably hitting around the same signals. I am watching the race on Saturday night and I will bet you a buffalo nickel that it will be horrible AGAIN! :nono2:


----------



## hughh (Sep 22, 2006)

I watched part of the race last night and did not see any macroblocking problems at all. In fact, it looked pretty good.

I am just north of I30 and the reception is pretty good.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

I don't have the best eyes in the world but NBC HD does lack that crispness.

It's almost like it's 480p in a 16:9 format. You just don't see the detail like you should on true HD stuff.


----------



## hughh (Sep 22, 2006)

ssmith10pn said:


> I don't have the best eyes in the world but NBC HD does lack that crispness.
> 
> It's almost like it's 480p in a 16:9 format. You just don't see the detail like you should on true HD stuff.


Looks pretty crisp on my 60" SRXD. The incar shots as well as the replays were SD. I only watched the race between innings of the baseball game. I wish we could get this type of picture for F1 and motorcycle events!

Watching both NFL games today on Ch 4 and 11 and I'm seeing macroblocking on both.

You may want to visit the DFW msg board here, if you haven't been there yet:

http://dhtg.napurano.com/

A few local tv personnel garvitate the board and answer questions.

Hugh


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

> Looks pretty crisp on my 60" SRXD.


A SXRD is a very forgiving TV. It makes analog Cable TV look good!

Try looking at it on a 1080P TV and let me know how it looks.


----------



## hughh (Sep 22, 2006)

ssmith10pn said:


> A SXRD is a very forgiving TV. It makes analog Cable TV look good!
> 
> Try looking at it on a 1080P TV and let me know how it looks.


SXRD is 1080P I don't kmow about cable, but I just left D* because of so much compression on many SD channels, plus the lack of HD. Perhaps I'm not as discriminating as you. But, at this stage I realize nothing is perfect.

So far I find many of the SD cannels on Dish a bit sharper, while some as being just as bad as D*.


----------

